# Dog Trainer in Central CT



## _Lena_ (Dec 10, 2020)

Anyone have any experience or recommendations for any trainers in central CT? I need to start training my 13 week old baby.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Carlos Correia at Coaching 4 Paws. He's a great trainer with experience in multiple venues and stellar mentors to continue learning.



http://www.coaching4paws.com/?fbclid=IwAR3pNGlGOgqxK2Yp3IOzZVQ8xNaEQJG5dCLHUJqv53SNJA6UOFVBIfuGw2A


----------



## _Lena_ (Dec 10, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> Carlos Correia at Coaching 4 Paws. He's a great trainer with experience in multiple venues and stellar mentors to continue learning.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.coaching4paws.com/?fbclid=IwAR3pNGlGOgqxK2Yp3IOzZVQ8xNaEQJG5dCLHUJqv53SNJA6UOFVBIfuGw2A


Thanks Jax, I spoke to him a few months ago before I got the puppy. I liked him. But I left a message with him a week ago and with his business number a few days later and haven't been able to get a call back. So I'm looking around to see if there's anyone else. I've been having trouble getting calls returned.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

_Lena_ said:


> Thanks Jax, I spoke to him a few months ago before I got the puppy. I liked him. But I left a message with him a week ago and with his business number a few days later and haven't been able to get a call back. So I'm looking around to see if there's anyone else. I've been having trouble getting calls returned.


Let me message him. he's really good so I would hate to see him lose a customer and you a good trainer.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

he said he called you. Trying to call you again.


----------



## _Lena_ (Dec 10, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> he said he called you. Trying to call you again.


Thanks!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If you don't get the call, I would call him in case the number he's calling isn't right.


----------



## _Lena_ (Dec 10, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> If you don't get the call, I would call him in case the number he's calling isn't right.


I called, just in case, and left another message.


----------



## _Lena_ (Dec 10, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> If you don't get the call, I would call him in case the number he's calling isn't right.


We connected, thank you!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

_Lena_ said:


> We connected, thank you!


Excellent. You're in good hands now


----------



## gogo (Sep 7, 2008)

_Lena_ said:


> Anyone have any experience or recommendations for any trainers in central CT? I need to start training my 13 week old baby.


Such a cut pup..can i ask who your breeder is?


----------



## _Lena_ (Dec 10, 2020)

gogo said:


> Such a cut pup..can i ask who your breeder is?


John Henkel (Wilhendorf) imported him from Germany for me, he's a vom Frankengold. Well, not for me per se. I told John what I needed in a puppy, he was getting some pups from Germany anyway and this puppy fit my needs, so yay, I have a puppy!


----------

